# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Reconfigurable Robotics Lab, Ecole Polytechnique Federale de Lausanne, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - rrl.epfl.ch

paikslab.com

youtube.com/ReconfigurableRoboticsLabEPFL

facebook.com/rrl.epfl.ch

twitter.com/RRL_EPFL

linkedin.com/company/reconfigurable-robotics-lab

instagram.com/rrl_epfl

Director - Jamie Paik

Projects:

soft pneumatic actuators

Mori, modular origami robot

Tribot, folding, reconfigurable origami robot (robogamis)

----------


## Airicist

RRL activities summary 2017

Published on Dec 8, 2017




> This is a summary of our research activities in 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Robotics Research 2020

May 28, 2020




> This is a summary of our recent and on-going robotics research efforts in 2020.

----------


## Airicist2

1 Minute Of Relaxing Robots

Dec 7, 2022




> The Reconfigurable Robotics Lab celebrates its 10th anniversary!
> 
> The team at Professor Jamie Paik's RRL design, actuate and build unique interactive robotic systems with novel fabrication techniques and integration processes that push the limits of mechanical properties. Their soft, reconfigurable, and interactive robots are highly conscious of their environment and have extensive applications in wearable technology, medical & rehabilitation systems, and personal robots.

----------

